

Show HN: Quizzity – a geographical quiz built on top of a Leaflet map - sharkdp
http://david-peter.de/quizzity

======
bradknowles
On the iPad, what happens to the city names after the initial launch of the
game?

How do I know what I'm looking for?

~~~
sharkdp
Thanks for reporting this. The game works on my Android tablet (Chrome
mobile), but it is not really optimized for mobile, yet (dialog and city panel
are not responsive). I will try to find someone with an iPad and look into
this.

~~~
sharkdp
There is a bug in Safari on iOS8, not displaying certain CSS transitions (see
[https://github.com/daneden/animate.css/issues/298](https://github.com/daneden/animate.css/issues/298)).
It should work now. Thanks again.

------
lettergram
This would be perfect for map quizzes in school!

You should enable custom quizzes.

~~~
sharkdp
Thank you for the feedback! Custom quizzes would be really nice to have and
they are probably quite easy to add. In fact, I already have the tools to
generate custom city collections:

[https://github.com/sharkdp/quizzity/tree/master/geodata](https://github.com/sharkdp/quizzity/tree/master/geodata)
(see cities-EU.json, for example).

Contributions are always welcome, of course.

------
haidrali
very cool

